# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  làm sao chạy MATHTYPE vào word để không bị báo lỗi

## binhseo2800

khi mình cài office (bình thường, không có lỗi) rồi cài math type. nhưng cài xong khi chay word lại có lỗi thế này... mình vẫn chưa biết cách khắc phục thế nào...
mấy pro biết chỉ mình với. mình sắp phải làm đồ án mà lại bị thế nào nên chưa làm được...
thanks!

----------


## nhungdo

bạn làm theo hướng dẫn trong thông báo lỗi là ok mà!!!

bạn mở word hoặc excell, nhấn vào nút menu (nút tròn ở góc trên br6n trái), nhấn vào nút option (dòng cuối cùng, gần nút exit)

chọn tab trust center, nhấn vô nút trust center settings...
click chọn dòng 2 (cho phép hiện hộp thoại díable/enable nếu phát hiện macro)
ok >> ok.. xong

----------


## anhchjnhnb

*^^*

hic hic... có phải làm thế này ko bạn! mà sao vẫn ko được.. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

